# Improved Logos and mini Guide an other misc improvements needed



## Skotch116 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just got a bolt and happy with it. Its a rock solid cable card device but I used Windows Media Center ("wmc") since it debuted in 2004 and it's interface has some key advantages over Tivo's.

The Channel logo's were far more complete. I only have like half the channel logos on my guide. 

There needs to be a mini guide. When you are watching a channel in full screen if you press up or down it shows you three rows of channels in a mini guide. This is much needed. Please. Even verizon, timewarner, comcrap with their terrible stbs have this feature and please put the channels in the mini guide.

It would be nice if the GUI was skinable.

Not all the menus are even HD! whats up with this. this is just lazy. 

I mean TIVO charges users $150 a year for basically use of the guide and its data. At least clean up the guide and interface to 2015 standards, 11 years ago there was a better looking interface in wmc.

For over a decade the MCO's have provided a terrible solution for the STB DVR with the outdated interfaces and terrible reliability. If tivo doesn't do certain things to stay ahead they will catch up and surpass the interface of Tivo. The tivo interface and customer experience is just good enough its nothing special so please implement improvements.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Skotch116 said:


> There needs to be a mini guide. When you are watching a channel in full screen if you press up or down it shows you three rows of channels in a mini guide. This is much needed. Please. Even verizon, timewarner, comcrap with their terrible stbs have this feature and please put the channels in the mini guide.


It already does this. Press "Select" when watching Live TV.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

These are wants, not needs...


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

You sound pretty new and need to learn more about setup features.

Set your channels and your favorites on the dvr and that will flow through to the minis.

Set your screen to HD on the DVR and more detail will appear on screen, I think it's near a guide setup page.

The guide has two views, a traditional grid and a split screen. As you get more experience, you'll find yourself switching back and forth. The guide view is independent on each device.


----------



## Skotch116 (Nov 24, 2015)

I am new to tivo. I used WMC for 12 years. I found the mini guide its works well. And i am very happy with the Bolt it works well and is reliable.

One thing that bothers me is nowadays there are like 2000 channels provided but really only 100-300 are not replicates or in SD. So i went and de-selected all these. When you type in a channel # in the keypad only channels selected in channel list should be valid channels. So when my wife or child tries to type in a channel and mistypes it shouldn't let you change the channel unless that mistyped #channel is actually selected in the guide list. 

Also this basically a computer and it would be nice to set a time for the tivo to restart automatically and clear itself like 3 or 4am.


----------

